# VETASSESS Internal Auditor qualification assessment



## nt_d2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I really need help for this issue. I've just completed Bachelor of Business and Commerce (Applied Finance key program) here in Australia, and currently plan to apply for Internal Auditor's qualification assessment via VETASSESS. I have been told that finance major is closely related to internal auditor, so I'd like to ask if my chance of success is sufficient. If you are, or know any one, who have passed internal auditor's qualification assessments, could you please share your experience with me? I am much appreciated.

Regards,

Dat


----------

